#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Flying Remote Controlled QUADCOPTER (as in 3 IDIOTS) for your Mini-projects Tech fest

## vineet.p

Hello all! I am VIneet Punyamoorty from Hyderabad.   I am a radio-controlled vehicles enthusiast and i have made a flying *Remote-controlled QUADCOPTER* (as in the movie *3 IDIOTS*).  I  thought it would be helpful for all you guys in your mini-projects and  Tech-Fests. The specifications and pricing are as follows: It is controlled by a powerful on-board flight-controller called *CRIUS MultiWii*.  *Motors*: Powerful Brushless Motors dt700 *Battery*: Lithium-Polymer 3000mAh *Controller*: CRIUS MuliWii *microcontroller* *Remote*: 2.4GHz 6 channel Transmitter and Receiver *props*: 10" electric propellers  It's a *READY-TO-FLY* system.   The Price is *Rs.15,500/-*  (for the WHOLE system inclusive of every bit and part you need)  BTW,  I don't do business, I made it personally and I want to sell it for the  benefit of you guys... I have tested it only 3 times. It's in "NEW"  Condition.  I am posting the pictures:      The lighting system has been removed now, but can be attached very easily upon request.     I  have made it for myslef initially, but got this idea of giving it away,  so I've got only 1 unit with me (that's obvious, though..)  Hurry! GRAB YOIUR DEAL NOW!  *Even if you're not from Hyderabad, I will ship it to any location in India using premium courier options (at a small extra cost)*  Vineet Punyamoorty





  Similar Threads: Mini project on density controlled traffic light Computer Mouse controlled by the TV Remote T.V. Remote controlled Robot MEMSbased remote controlled robot seminar report/pdf/ppt download

----------

